
Apple's iTunes is 13 years old–and it’s still awful - chris-at
http://qz.com/666078/itunes-is-13-years-old-today-and-its-still-awful/
======
phhlho
Can anyone help me get iTunes completely out of my life? I use the iPod
Shuffle to listen to podcasts while running, but would really prefer if I
didn't need to use iTunes (or a computer connection at all) to update my
feeds. Right now the only option I've really seen is a cheap, small unlocked
android phone that I just use in wifi mode.

~~~
herebolt
I've had good luck with these [1] - just copying music files back and forth
over USB.

[1] [http://amzn.to/1VWMwUe](http://amzn.to/1VWMwUe)

------
tdkl
I still like (even in Windows) the player/organizer part for local music and
can easily sync playlists to Android device over Wi/fi. There's no other
robust and decent looking solution for that (no I wont manually look for files
and create playlists, it ain't 1999).

The rest od iTunes is a different story. Since iOS9 got rid of storing apps
because of app thinning, it became even more useless.

